# ECNL Playoffs in Seattle



## Dubs

Anyone have an idea of the college coach turn out for ECNL playoffs next month in Seattle?  Is it more than the turn out at the other events like Phoenix, Texas, etc...?


----------



## doubled

Coach attendance at the playoffs last year was similar in numbers and mixture to the spring Phoenix showcase.  We will see if that changes with DA in the mix this year.


----------



## meatsweats

Chicago had a large number of coaches at Champions League games. Not many at all for other levels of play. DA did affect spring Phoenix Showcase numbers, in my opinion. I know others were happy with the numbers and turnout, but having been there for 2 years prior, I think the numbers were definitely lower, but still respectable. I would expect the same for Seattle. Hopefully decent.


----------



## Dubs

Yeah.  Looks like DA has it's playoffs at the same time in Oceanside.  Again, the coaches will have to divide and conquer.  So lame.


----------



## Tallpines

I can tell you last year in the North American Cup we had the following coaches for U16;  Day 1 - 33, Day 2 - 22, Day 3 - 16, and Day 4 Final - 11 
Prior year in the Champions league we had the following coaches for U15: Day 1 - 73,  Day 2 - 88, Day 3 - 33


----------



## Dubs

Tallpines said:


> I can tell you last year in the North American Cup we had the following coaches for U16;  Day 1 - 33, Day 2 - 22, Day 3 - 16, and Day 4 Final - 11
> Prior year in the Champions league we had the following coaches for U15: Day 1 - 73,  Day 2 - 88, Day 3 - 33


That sounds like a pretty good turn out.  Hopefully it's similar this year.


----------



## meatsweats

Tallpines said:


> I can tell you last year in the North American Cup we had the following coaches for U16;  Day 1 - 33, Day 2 - 22, Day 3 - 16, and Day 4 Final - 11
> Prior year in the Champions league we had the following coaches for U15: Day 1 - 73,  Day 2 - 88, Day 3 - 33


I think the North American numbers are still respectable. It didn't look like that many, but I do know that there can be more than we think since coaches don't always stay all game or even sit. How was the recruitment efforts or coaches interest between the two years?


----------



## Tallpines

meatsweats said:


> I think the North American numbers are still respectable. It didn't look like that many, but I do know that there can be more than we think since coaches don't always stay all game or even sit. How was the recruitment efforts or coaches interest between the two years?


Both years overall were very good but i would say at the two different championships the activity was higher the U15 year.  That being said, that was our biggest event by far for the U15 year and then most of our other events for the U16 year were very well attended.  In seemed interest during the beginning of the U15 year felt like the coach's were just getting a feel for this age group.  The interest picked up in the spring of the U15 year with recruiting and general activity being very high from ECNL spring showcase U15 year until PDA of the U16 year.  

U15
ECNL Fall Showcase -42 total over 3day
Surf Cup  - 41 total over 4 days
ECNL Spring Showcase - 92 over 3 days
ECNL Championships - Champions League - 128 over 3 days

US soccer age in between years

U16
ECNL Fall Showcase - 105 over 3 day
Silverlakes Showcase - 79 over 3 days remember this was that really  bad weather weekend as well
Players Showcase - 134 over 3 days
ECNL Spring Showcase -139 over 3 days
PDA - 129 over 3 days
ECNL Championship North American - 82 over 4 days


----------



## GoWest

Leading teams in the u15, u16 and u17 SW ECNL look strong heading into NJ and playoffs. I'm confident there will be coaches aplenty on the sidelines of those teams.


----------



## Susie Penn

ECNL New Jersey: all games cancelled today because of weather!http://www.pdasoccer.org/tournaments/pdagirlscollegeshowcase/index_E.html?1516633023


----------



## pitchplease

Such a bummer, and a lot of money for possibly two games! My DD called this morning bright and early to let us know about the games being cancelled. Being from the southwest, she isn't used to that kind of weather or how fast it can hit Thank God they had a very good turn out at yesterday's game with CC's. Unfortunate.


----------



## CaliKlines

pitchplease said:


> Such a bummer, and a lot of money for possibly two games! My DD called this morning bright and early to let us know about the games being cancelled. Being from the southwest, she isn't used to that kind of weather or how fast it can hit Thank God they had a very good turn out at yesterday's game with CC's. Unfortunate.


Same thing happened at Surf Cup in the last couple of years...definitely cuts into the exposure when players aren't on the pitch.


----------



## Cream puff

I heard a rumor that SD Surf not having ECNL next year... anyone else hear the same?


----------



## GoWest

Only two games but averaged over 50 CC's on sidelines. P5, solid middies, etc. It was definitely worth the trip IMO. Seattle should be more of the same....CC's that is, not rain lol


----------



## davin

The playoff draw was completed earlier today. Some interesting matchups in group play.


----------



## doubled

Game schedule


----------



## Simisoccerfan

With no ECNL games on Sunday it will be interesting to see how many coaches stay through the off day to see Monday and Tuesday's games versus catching a Saturday evening flight to San Diego for the DA event.  I think it was a mistake for ECNL to leave an open date here instead of staggering games and playing on Sunday.


----------



## shales1002

Simisoccerfan said:


> With no ECNL games on Sunday it will be interesting to see how many coaches stay through the off day to see Monday and Tuesday's games versus catching a Saturday evening flight to San Diego for the DA event.  I think it was a mistake for ECNL to leave an open date here instead of staggering games and playing on Sunday.


The coaches already have divided and conquered previously and will continue to do so. We have already discussed this topic in nauseum .  They have a built in inclement weather day on Sunday.


----------



## Nefutous

shales1002 said:


> The coaches already have divided and conquered previously and will continue to do so. We have already discussed this topic in nauseum .  They have a built in inclement weather day on Sunday.


Good luck. You have a great team.


----------



## shales1002

Nefutous said:


> Good luck. You have a great team.


Thanks.  I hope the girls come out and play. Best of luck to your team as well.


----------



## Dubs

Yes!  Good luck to everyone out there this coming weekend.  Looks like the weather is going to be ideal.


----------



## GoWest

Anyone know where the 2018-2019 ECNL playoffs are to be held?


----------



## Dubs

They haven't released the locations/dates of the playoffs or finals... only the showcases.


----------



## GoWest

Cloudy but good


----------



## Kongzilla

Arsenal 1  vs.  PDA  1

Had 38 Teams for Game 1,  90% D1 Schools


----------



## RBISARATBASTARRD

Kong = Walter Bonnett = ahole...u loser...talk so much shit....fuck you


----------



## GoWest

Dubs said:


> They haven't released the locations/dates of the playoffs or finals... only the showcases.


Thanks. Are playoffs always in Seattle or is it moved around?

Recovery day. A few good teams / clubs under Seattle skies.......A great opportunity for SW conference clubs to show their game ESPECIALLY in this 2017-2018 soft / down ECNL season. Legit contender or paper-tiger....?


----------



## GoWest

Final tally for SW conference regular season winners during Seattle playoffs:

u14 .... #1 rep Heat FC lost in pool play

u15 ... #1 Striker (and #2 Slammers) headed to Virginia

u16 ... #1 Blues (and #2 Surf) headed to Virginia

u17 ... #1 Blues headed to Virginia

u18 ... #1 rep Heat FC lost in pool play

Congrats to all the players that moved on! See you in Virginia first weekend in July


----------



## Dubs

Great event.  Weather kind of sucked, but overall pretty good.  Lots of coaches on Friday/Sat.  Monday games had very few, as I'm sure they already left for Oceanside.


----------



## Keepers_Keeper

GoWest said:


> Anyone know where the 2018-2019 ECNL playoffs are to be held?


2019 playoffs in San Diego.


----------



## GoWest

Keepers_Keeper said:


> 2019 playoffs in San Diego.


That's interesting given that Surf supposedly has a long term relationship with US Soccer to use the Polo and Oceanside fields....am I misunderstanding that? Maybe GDA playoffs will be in another part of the country this time next year?

Of course, there are probably other fields that can accommodate? Would be great for college coaches to have both ECNL and GDA playoffs in the same county... I just don't know enough about the pitch situation in SD.


----------



## LadiesMan217

GoWest said:


> That's interesting given that Surf supposedly has a long term relationship with US Soccer to use the Polo and Oceanside fields....am I misunderstanding that? Maybe GDA playoffs will be in another part of the country this time next year?
> 
> Of course, there are probably other fields that can accommodate? Would be great for college coaches to have both ECNL and GDA playoffs in the same county... I just don't know enough about the pitch situation in SD.


ECNL to my knowledge has only released showcase event locations for next year. DA will be in San Diego for 2019.


----------



## soccer dude

Can someone explain to me why we have the playoffs in Seattle when California teams dominates the ECNL circuit?  Why don't we get home court advantage?  I count more than half of the semi-final games containing california teams.  U16 alone has 3/4 california teams in the semis.  I just think that these playoffs should favor the top teams.  I mean isn't that how college sports work???  Seattle was beautiful but very costly especially when I hear DA is right down the street at Oceanside.


----------



## davin

soccer dude said:


> Can someone explain to me why we have the playoffs in Seattle when California teams dominates the ECNL circuit?  Why don't we get home court advantage?  I count more than half of the semi-final games containing california teams.  U16 alone has 3/4 california teams in the semis.  I just think that these playoffs should favor the top teams.  I mean isn't that how college sports work???  Seattle was beautiful but very costly especially when I hear DA is right down the street at Oceanside.


U14: 2/4 California teams in semis
U15: 2/4 California 
U16: 3/4 California
U17: 3/4 California 

Great showing by California teams in playoffs so far. Safe travels and good luck to everyone who are going to Virginia for the finals.


----------



## GoWest

davin said:


> U14: 2/4 California teams in semis
> U15: 2/4 California
> U16: 3/4 California
> U17: 3/4 California
> 
> Great showing by California teams in playoffs so far. Safe travels and good luck to everyone who are going to Virginia for the finals.


Great post @davin. Here's a good article about national finals on Soccerwire. California has a really great chance to bring home some bling across the age groups represented:

https://www.soccerwire.com/news/clubs/youth-girls/stage-set-for-ecnl-finals/

Let's get it done


----------



## Pitch pop

GoWest said:


> Great post @davin. Here's a good article about national finals on Soccerwire. California has a really great chance to bring home some bling across the age groups represented:
> 
> https://www.soccerwire.com/news/clubs/youth-girls/stage-set-for-ecnl-finals/
> 
> Let's get it done


Looks like the article is inaccurate wrong locatio


GoWest said:


> Great post @davin. Here's a good article about national finals on Soccerwire. California has a really great chance to bring home some bling across the age groups represented:
> 
> https://www.soccerwire.com/news/clubs/youth-girls/stage-set-for-ecnl-finals/
> 
> Let's get it done


Article looks like it has last years schedule, location and teams.


----------



## GoWest

Pitch pop said:


> Looks like the article is inaccurate wrong locatio
> 
> 
> Article looks like it has last years schedule, location and teams.


Great catch @Pitch. How could that happen? I think the first part of the Soccerwire article is correct? This should set the record straight:

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/ecnl-national-finals-2017-18/


----------



## Simisoccerfan

So
U14 - 0/4 in Semi's
U15 - 2/4 in Semi's
U16 - 2/4 in Semi's
U17 - 1/4 in Semi's
U18/19 - was 0/4 in Semi's

This is  a dramatic difference than what was posted above.  50% less teams in the Semi's.


----------



## soccer dude

Simisoccerfan said:


> So
> U14 - 0/4 in Semi's
> U15 - 2/4 in Semi's
> U16 - 2/4 in Semi's
> U17 - 1/4 in Semi's
> U18/19 - was 0/4 in Semi's
> 
> This is  a dramatic difference than what was posted above.  50% less teams in the Semi's.


Check your facts man.  https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/flightstandings.aspx?eid=737&fid=3537
U14 alone has 2/4.  MVLA and San Juan in semis.


----------



## GoWest

Pitch pop said:


> Looks like the article is inaccurate wrong locatio
> 
> 
> Article looks like it has last years schedule, location and teams.


Never thought I would be able to say this but the schedule portion / teams advance of the Soccerwire article is "fake news" .... Maybe they will edit and update? Just a harmless oversight no doubt.



soccer dude said:


> Check your facts man.  https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/flightstandings.aspx?eid=737&fid=3537
> U14 alone has 2/4.  MVLA and San Juan in semis.


Yup...everything originally posted by @davin is spot on.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Yikes,  you are correct.  I was only looking at SoCal teams.  My bad


----------



## GoWest

Keepers_Keeper said:


> 2019 playoffs in San Diego.


@Keepers_Keeper where did you find the 2019 ECNL playoffs in SD info?


----------



## SocalPapa

GoWest said:


> Final tally for SW conference regular season winners during Seattle playoffs:
> 
> u14 .... #1 rep Heat FC lost in pool play
> 
> u15 ... #1 Striker (and #2 Slammers) headed to Virginia
> 
> u16 ... #1 Blues (and #2 Surf) headed to Virginia
> 
> u17 ... #1 Blues headed to Virginia
> 
> u18 ... #1 rep Heat FC lost in pool play
> 
> Congrats to all the players that moved on! See you in Virginia first weekend in July


So did the U15 Strikers and Slammers team both advance on PKs?  Do you know how many PKs were scored?  I hate the way the TGS system reports playoff games that end on PKs.  https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/schedules.aspx?eid=737&fid=3538


----------



## Sportyspice

LadiesMan217 said:


> ECNL to my knowledge has only released showcase event locations for next year. DA will be in San Diego for 2019.


Where is the location/ dates posted for the showcase? 

It would be nice to have the playoffs in San Diego 2019.


----------



## Toepoke

Sportyspice said:


> Where is the location/ dates posted for the showcase?
> 
> It would be nice to have the playoffs in San Diego 2019.


http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/05/22/girls-ecnl-announces-2018-19-national-events/


----------



## Sportyspice

Toepoke said:


> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/05/22/girls-ecnl-announces-2018-19-national-events/


Thank you!


----------



## SimpleSoccer

Watching some of the semis and finals, is anyone else surprised at how many of the goalkeepers don’t take their own goalkicks?


----------



## Soccer43

So it is official - California has the best soccer.  3 So Cal teams and 1 Nor Cal team won national ECNL championships today


----------



## Lambchop

Soccer43 said:


> So it is official - California has the best soccer.  3 So Cal teams and 1 Nor Cal team won national ECNL championships today


Yes, and all the teams in so cal that played these teams and beat them, tied them or only lost by one, demonstrate the quality of players in so cal.


----------



## push_up

If you think out scoring a second tier team is an accomplishment then you are deluded.  An ECNL national championship is not a meaningful accomplishment.  Last year it meant something.  Congrats to the winners, however.


----------



## Sportyspice

push_up said:


> If you think out scoring a second tier team is an accomplishment then you are deluded.  An ECNL national championship is not a meaningful accomplishment.  Last year it meant something.  Congrats to the winners, however.


I beg to differ. I know for a fact that the Surf 02 ECNL wasnt built with 2nd tier players. They were players choosing not to play DA and were still playing HS soccer. Several of the girls on the team are on the youth national team as with the blues 02 ECNL team.


----------



## Pitch pop

push_up said:


> If you think out scoring a second tier team is an accomplishment then you are deluded.  An ECNL national championship is not a meaningful accomplishment.  Last year it meant something.  Congrats to the winners, however.


I agree, last year it did mean more in terms of prestige. I guess the same could be said about the DA championships this year. Since the talent pool was devided/diluted this season, I think either league’s championships are less of an “accomplishment”  compared to last years national championships. Unfortunately, that isn’t the fault of any of the teams who made it to their respective championships. It just is what it is.


----------



## Dos Equis

Sportyspice said:


> I beg to differ. I know for a fact that the Surf 02 ECNL wasnt built with 2nd tier players. They were players choosing not to play DA and were still playing HS soccer. Several of the girls on the team are on the youth national team as with the blues 02 ECNL team.


I do not know their full roster, but my own DD showed me a social media post of their current semis ‘02 ECNL team, and most of their former ODP girls, and their national pool/team player (who I believe is/was a full time DA 01/02 player) where all there. Guess ECNL does not qualify as outside competition for Surf DA.


----------



## GoWest

push_up said:


> If you think out scoring a second tier team is an accomplishment then you are deluded.  An ECNL national championship is not a meaningful accomplishment.  Last year it meant something.  Congrats to the winners, however.


Along with @Pitch pop, I agree with most of what you said other than it not being a "meaningful accomplishment." A national championship is difficult to come by. I agree with others that the chaos caused by the upstart GDA league took many great players / teams but left many great players / teams in ECNL. For both leagues, again echoing PitchPop, the 2017-2018 trophy isn't at the level of prestige it was in seasons past nor how it will be in the 2018-2019 season. In the ECNL it felt more like the North American Cup / League of last season playoffs. Today GDA is still rocking along with playoffs but California teams are doing quite well are no surprise IMHO.

I repost my thoughts from another ECNL thread here because I think it is relevant to these comments as we look to the next season in both leagues:

"Quickly glanced at the u15 through u18/19 GDA age brackets and the conference leaders / playoffs. It's definitely a positive thing (for clubs that were just at or below average) that 8 or so of the elite clubs are vacating GDA and returning 'all-in' / new to ECNL. Some of the remaining GDA clubs will potentially get a bump up in the standings and the season will feel better with a few more wins that potentially will get them in the playoffs. Happened to the SW conference this season so it was a good thing for clubs that generally are relegated to the North American or Showcase of the ECNL post season.

Are these the only clubs or are there more that I missed:
Eclipse Select
Michigan Hawks
FC Stars of Mass
Concorde Fire
Seattle United (Reign)
Crossfire United (split away Crossfire Premier??)
LAFC Slammers
Virginia Dev Academy"

I am very happy to get the next ECNL season underway soon. In the SW conference Arsenal, Blues, LAFC Slammers and Slammers FC will be the cream of the crop in most if not all age brackets. Several of these players will continue to represent in national training camps / pools and on national teams.

Best of everything to all players in all leagues just trying to do the best they can given their individual situations!


----------



## Bruddah IZ

Sportyspice said:


> I beg to differ. I know for a fact that the Surf 02 ECNL wasnt built with 2nd tier players. They were players choosing not to play DA and were still playing HS soccer. Several of the girls on the team are on the youth national team as with the blues 02 ECNL team.


And not a small point here, DA for 02's did not exist this past season. Lol!


----------



## MarkM

Bruddah IZ said:


> And not a small point here, DA for 02's did not exist this past season. Lol!


. . . . and kids playing in DA played HS soccer.


----------



## Sportyspice

Bruddah IZ said:


> And not a small point here, DA for 02's did not exist this past season. Lol!


Still... you can't say in general ECNL is dilute if the 02s elite players played ECNL and not up a year on a 01 DA team.


----------



## Soccer43

MarkM said:


> . . . . and kids playing in DA played HS soccer.


many/most players in DA did not play HS.


----------



## LadiesMan217

Sportyspice said:


> Still... you can't say in general ECNL is dilute if the 02s elite players played ECNL and not up a year on a 01 DA team.


Let me rephrase that for you. "Still... you can't say in general 02 ECNL is dilute if most 02s players played ECNL and not up a year on a 01 DA team."


----------



## Simisoccerfan

LadiesMan217 said:


> Let me rephrase that for you. "Still... you can't say in general 02 ECNL is dilute if most 02s players played ECNL and not up a year on a 01 DA team."


It’s not playing up a year.  The DA was an 01/02 team.


----------



## Sportyspice

Simisoccerfan said:


> It’s not playing up a year.  The DA was an 01/02 team.



Well that too... nevertheless I know ballers on both the blues and surf ecnl 02 teams and they played ECNL not DA. The original point was that someone was discrediting ECNL national champions saying its dilute and tier 2 teams but that is not accurate. Especially since everyone doesn't even neccessarily have access to both ECNL and DA. At this point with DA still in its baby stage for the girls side both ECNL & DA are both top tier leagues period.


----------



## Fact

Sportyspice said:


> At this point with DA still in its baby stage for the girls side both ECNL & DA are both top tier leagues period.


Sporty spice I thought you were a Surf homer? Did you not drink enough KoolAide last night?  The club’s new cheer is ECNL sucks, DPL all the way.


----------



## Sportyspice

Fact said:


> Sporty spice I thought you were a Surf homer? Did you not drink enough KoolAide last night?  The club’s new cheer is ECNL sucks, DPL all the way.



Nope not a Surf homer, blues homer. But overall focused on my DD's development. Surf can't say that ECNL sucks they had ECNL set from their top 06 team up set for 2018-19. We all know $$ drives youth club soccer motives at this point. But I just want others to respect talent as it is and not downplay people winning a national championship. How many of these parents that say the national championship for ECNL is dilute now, have won a national anything, on any level?? I'll wait ...


----------



## Fact

Sportyspice said:


> We all know $$$ drives............ But I just want others to respect talent as it is and not downplay people winning a national championship. How many of these parents that say the national championship for ECNL is dilute now, have won a national anything, on any level?? I'll wait ...


First off “we all” don’t know and that is the problem with people like JoeZ who said in his exact words “DPL is an elite league.”

I love that Blues is trying to forge their own way in this mess whatever the reason others may think ECNL has their top team in some age groups last year.  I believe that was the right choice for
many of their players and everyone that thinks it was so they can win at JSerra is just wrong.

BTW when do you think they will roll out a DPL National Championship?  More money, you know it’s coming.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Sportyspice said:


> Nope not a Surf homer, blues homer. But overall focused on my DD's development. Surf can't say that ECNL sucks they had ECNL set from their top 06 team up set for 2018-19. We all know $$ drives youth club soccer motives at this point. But I just want others to respect talent as it is and not downplay people winning a national championship. How many of these parents that say the national championship for ECNL is dilute now, have won a national anything, on any level?? I'll wait ...


Maybe that’s because the DA won’t have an 06 girls division next season.  It will start at 05’s.


----------



## timbuck

Fact said:


> First off “we all” don’t know and that is the problem with people like JoeZ who said in his exact words “DPL is an elite league.”
> 
> I love that Blues is trying to forge their own way in this mess whatever the reason others may think ECNL has their top team in some age groups last year.  I believe that was the right choice for
> many of their players and everyone that thinks it was so they can win at JSerra is just wrong.
> 
> BTW when do you think they will roll out a DPL National Championship?  More money, you know it’s coming.



All of these national championships.  It’s like the various boxing federations.  How long until someone tries to put together a “title unification” tournament to name the undisputed 12 year old soccer champion of the world?


----------



## Sportyspice

Simisoccerfan said:


> Maybe that’s because the DA won’t have an 06 girls division next season.  It will start at 05’s.



06 & up (05, 04, 03, etc) had ECNL assignments for Surf.


----------



## Multivitamin

timbuck said:


> All of these national championships.  It’s like the various boxing federations.  How long until someone tries to put together a “title unification” tournament to name the undisputed 12 year old soccer champion of the world?



Cant do a unification until ECNL makes soccer international. Thats why we have an IBF belt 
Rumored was ECNL is working on this next venture. Mexico ECNL and Canada ECNL I believe this happens in two years or less - rumored.


----------



## GoWest

Multivitamin said:


> Cant do a unification until ECNL makes soccer international. Thats why we have an IBF belt
> Rumored was ECNL is working on this next venture. Mexico ECNL and Canada ECNL I believe this happens in two years or less - rumored.


Brilliant.....if it comes to fruition IMHO


----------



## GoWest

Keepers_Keeper said:


> 2019 playoffs in San Diego.


It appears you are correct!


----------

